
FBI lets you submit your fingerprints for an identity history summary check - mc32
https://twitter.com/FBI/status/1203056637944180737
======
zelon88
I mean if you build it, they will come. They really have nothing to lose
asking gullible trusting people to willingly forfeit fingerprints to the
Federal Bureau of Investigation.

